

UK government issues notice to BBC to limit publication of surveillance tactics - nsns
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/17/defence-d-bbc-media-censor-surveillance-security

======
colin_jack
I found this fascinating, if the BBC really are complying then they go even
further down my list of viable news sources...leaving them right above the
Daily Mail in fact.

